# SS Bonheur



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

Is there information on this vessel any where , i have searched the Internet , and only found the time it was sunk ,by a u-boat.
My wife's cousin has this info of a KENNETH GARBUTT on the ship in 1932 as a apprentice,
And he had trips to Trinidad,Barbados ,rio and New york.

What type of vessel was she ?

Any ideas of the line she sailed for ?
Where she was registered ?

How long he was on the ship , i would not know ,any help my wife would be grateful of.
Another chapter in her family tree..(Scribe)


ex R.N yorky jim


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Jim,Is this the Bonheur that was torpedoed by U.138 on 15/10/1940.If so,blt 1920 by H&W,Belfast and was in the fleet of Lambert&Holt of Liverpool,if so can provide more detail.Ted


----------



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

Many thanks Ted replaying to my query,
It is the same vessel , if you have any more details , will i be able to print them off ??

yorky jim


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Think so Jim,
BONHEUR
Steel Steam Cargo Ship ON 143672
5327g 3170n
400.4ft x52.4ft x28.4ft
2 Steam Turbines Dr Geared to 1 Shaft 590Nhp
H&Wolff,Belfast.
10.1920-Completed by H&W for Liverpool,Brazil&River Plate S.N.Ltd
(Lamport&Holt,mgrs),Liverpool.
1938-Lamport&Holt became the owners
15.10.1940-Torpedoed and sunk by U.138,(Wolfgang Loth),in 57.14N-008.36W,(38miles NW of Butt of Lewis),O.V.Liverpool-Rosario,5200 tons general cargo.Capt Leon Otto Everett and all the crew rescued by HMS Sphere and landed at Belfast.Bonheur was in Convoy OB-228.
Ted.


----------



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

many thanks TED ,
I think i will have to wait till my wife visits her cousin ,on the wirral.
And will be able to cross the water ,to see if there are any images of her , at the museum
I have tried to look around the Internet to find one , but to no avail.

yorky jim


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Jim,Mersey Maritime Museum may have alot of info on a local company.I think the N.Maritime Museum also keeps crew lists from that period,but they charge for the info. Ted.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

One of a number of standard cargo ships ordered by the Shipping Controller towards the end of WW1, BONHEUR was launched 17/6/1920 as WAR TRIUMPH, and completed 17/10/1920 as BONHEUR

There is a full-page (A5) photo in P M Heaton "Lamport & Holt" (Starling Press, Newport Gwent 1986)


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

yorky jim said:


> Is there information on this vessel any where , i have searched the Internet , and only found the time it was sunk ,by a u-boat.
> My wife's cousin has this info of a KENNETH GARBUTT on the ship in 1932 as a apprentice,
> And he had trips to Trinidad,Barbados ,rio and New york.
> 
> ...


HI, THIS IS SS BONHEUR


----------



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

stores,

Many thanks for finding the image ...(Thumb)

yorky jim


----------

